
The Future Is Not American - inetsee
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2015/10/the-f.html
======
richmarr
I'm curious, what proportion of readers here think that the US will be able to
compete against China over the next, say 50 years?

~~~
rabbyte
I do. You can't underestimate the value of existing infrastructure. Which is
the same reason I would say the US, China, and others will never be able to
compete with the emergent virtual economy. Everyone is expecting the next
dominant power to look like the previous dominant powers, but they never do.

~~~
sundaeofshock
It's worth pointing out that we are not providing enough funding to maintain
our existing infrastructure, while China is spending billions on improving
theirs.

~~~
rabbyte
This is very true though I'm including the social infrastructure. Silicon
Valley, NYC, D.C. will have infrastructural value, trusted pathways, despite
what anybody does. It can shrink and grow but unlikely to happen fast as
there's a practical cap to how fast humans will move or accept changes.

